# $25K 10.5 lb bike on ebay



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ebay 220469325539


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, $15,000 LEW wheels, maybe not a good investment.

I think the funniest part is in the middle of all of those exotic very expensive parts they wanted make sure the buyer doesn't forget that they did us a $25 tune gum gum. Thank goodness.

I'll have to watch that item and see what happens. I have no doubt someone will buy it sooner or later but seems to me part of the fun in a bike like that is being the one who puts it together or at least the one who specs it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

They're batting this thing around over on weightweenies, someone was smart enough to check the sellers feedback. If you go through it you can see what they actually paid for a lot of those parts, those wheels cost $2400 a month ago. Ambitious to say the least.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Well on a good note, shipping is free.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

And don't forget its got a tune gum gum!


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

i can earn $200 ebay bucks!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a $29,000 bike, over 29,000 in fact. Who knows how much it will be worth tomorrow.

Also the bike has shed 1/2 lb.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I know how much it was worth before they listed it, a lot less than $29k.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mis-posted? Shouldn't this be in the 'Hot Deals' category


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

California L33 said:


> Mis-posted? Shouldn't this be in the 'Hot Deals' category



It really should be, if the economy turns around this thing could be worth $40k next month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I will say I am watching it on ebay, if it sells, my bike is going on there for $20k immediately.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kytyree said:


> I will say I am watching it on ebay, if it sells, my bike is going on there for $20k immediately.


Dude paid $85 for a KMC chain?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Dude paid $85 for a KMC chain?



You can't put just anything on a bike with $15k wheels.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

FAIL. $25k and only Campy Record 10 speed. Everyone knows you 11 speed makes you faster. This thing should have Super Record for that price.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

parity said:


> FAIL. $25k and only Campy Record 10 speed. Everyone knows you 11 speed makes you faster. This thing should have Super Record for that price.


Made me laugh  That bike should have jet engines and collision avoiding radar for that price.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Is it really a 15x better bike than the Fuji SL-1 Pro Road Bike that you can buy at Performance bike for $1727.99 (with an identical frame)? I think I'd actually prefer the Performance bike version. I'd be able to ride it without worrying about the crazy amount of money invested in my bike or that it would disintegrate underneath me.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Is it really a 15x better bike than the Fuji SL-1 Pro Road Bike that you can buy at Performance bike for $1727.99 (with an identical frame)? I think I'd actually prefer the Performance bike version. I'd be able to ride it without worrying about the crazy amount of money invested in my bike or that it would disintegrate underneath me.


When you buy a bike like that you don't ride it. It's the weight weenie's equivalent of a show car.

Saw a film on a low rider show- the rules said the cars had to be driven on to the show floor to show they were drivable, a total of about 20 feet. Some of them had trouble making it. Nice cars, though.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

isn't sram red lighter than the campy stuff? and if you sand the frame's finish off you save some more weight. Might as well drill holes into the brake levers too.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I was shocked to see campag record on it, even if it is modified and has the clavicular crank, Surely sram red, with drilled out levers (or custom scandium for that matter) with some customization of the derailuers would come in a fair bit lighter than the record? or even Di2 

As for the paint, do away with it is my suggestion pfft for 25K I wouldnt want fuji written on the frame scrubbing away the name may make it worth even more!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

HANG ON the brakeset is also campag record! For 25K I would want zero gravity Ti's, if its really at 10.5 then with wise purchases it could smash the ten mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Getoutandride said:


> HANG ON the brakeset is also campag record! For 25K I would want zero gravity Ti's, if its really at 10.5 then with wise purchases it could smash the ten mark


I thought he has Ax lightness brakes on there with a claimed retail $400 above the actual.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Nope I could have sworn it states campag record

EDIT: No sorry my bad, no campag - I think its bed time haha my eyes are playing tricks on me


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote from the item description:
'The bike is a size small (47cm) which is built up for a rider around 5'6"'

No dentist I've ever visited has been small enough for this bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Getoutandride said:


> Nope I could have sworn it states campag record
> 
> EDIT: No sorry my bad, no campag - I think its bed time haha my eyes are playing tricks on me



I can see what made you think that though, the way he described the shifters is confusing, but you can only expect so much for $25k.

So which of you are one of the 9 current offers on it?


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, I must sound dumb but, can anyone tell me what a "tuned" fork is? Is it supposed to produce a specific note as the wind passes over it? :idea: :mad2:


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I can see what made you think that though, the way he described the shifters is confusing, but you can only expect so much for $25k.
> 
> So which of you are one of the 9 current offers on it?


When this thing doesn't sell, I will use the Make an Offer button and bid $1. Price is Right style.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

monocognizant said:


> Ok, I must sound dumb but, can anyone tell me what a "tuned" fork is? Is it supposed to produce a specific note as the wind passes over it? :idea: :mad2:



Modified in some way as in to make it lighter than stock. Bolt tuning with Ti is pretty common.

To the op: he purchased an M2Racer post clamp of mine for $15. I think I purchased it at Fairwheel for $25 so, $75 is


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

47cm bike for someone 5'6"? Crap. I'm 6'2", so I'd probably need the 53cm.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Gotta give the guy some credit for putting up an interesting auction.

However. selling it for that price just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-POUND-Custom-Fuji-SL1-road-bike-29-000-00-BIKE_W0QQitemZ220479573280QQcategoryZ98084QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63

$10,000 off the original price now, you know you want it.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Too late suckers I just bought it........See you on the road. He told me it was not a problem to get it fitted to my 6'5" body so I snapped it up. BAM!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

jupiterrn said:


> Too late suckers I just bought it........See you on the road. He told me it was not a problem to get it fitted to my 6'5" body so I snapped it up. BAM!



Smart man, you got it at like 33% off retail, you really can't beat that. Make a few smart upgrades via ebay and you can probably flip it for $40k.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

seems like someone could make some side money by building WW bikes

wonder how much this 7lbs bike would go for


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

That Tune Speedneedle saddle is ugly as the Frankenstein monster and NOT comfortable by any stretch of the imagination....


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

it's a show bike right??
not meant to be comfortable anyways


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> That Tune Speedneedle saddle is ugly as the Frankenstein monster and NOT comfortable by any stretch of the imagination....


So you have used the tune speedneedle? I am on my third season on mine, 12000 miles + last season alone. Most comfortable saddle I tried in thirty years but that's a personal thing. Anyway, as I don't know who or what needs the builder had in mind I would not speculate on its being road worthy for that persons needs but I can say its not my ideal. Brake levers look like gutted Campy Record 10 with down tube shifters. Saves approx 120 grams if you so both levers. Does not make the bike any less road worthy. Only thing that I will never ride is the Lew rims (if that's what the are). A set of Lew wheels was going for around $5000 last I heard. Not available from Lew anymore as he has slid over to wreck havoc at Reynolds (God rest their souls). Also the Shmoke (sp?) handle bars are $500ish and so on. If you paid full retail for every thing I suspect its well over $12000 to $15000 plus whatever tuning that was done. That said its all now used and has a limited market but on the plus side some folks will pay xtra for such a well known bike (not me however).


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

Of course it ships for free! At that weight, just toss it up into the breeze and it'll get here like a stray "Happy Birthday" balloon!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> That Tune Speedneedle saddle is ugly as the Frankenstein monster and NOT comfortable by any stretch of the imagination....


And I thought the Toupe looked like a torture device... :lol:
.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

its back up for 16999 or best offer

could have gone lighter with sram red. stupid to buy those wheels, not sure why they are any better than the reg lew's, which are much less expensive. i guess if you just want to have a very expensive bike


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Man that thing has been on there for a while now, I can hardly wait to see it what it finally sells for.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I predict some fool will buy it for $9500...a few months from now. Then, the new owner is gonna be all over this forum boasting about his new bikes' superiority over all our bikes, and how we all MISSED out an awesome machine....lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> I predict some fool will buy it for $9500...a few months from now. Then, the new owner is gonna be all over this forum boasting about his new bikes' superiority over all our bikes, and how we all MISSED out an awesome machine....lol



Damn you, who told you? I thought if I made enough cracks about it I could keep people off it, drive the price down then come back and reveal my elaborate scheme to trick the world so that I could have a $30,000 bike.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bike was just re listed at $16,9999. $8k discount form previous price, I guess you are paying for the oh so famous wheels and getting the rest for a grand! not so bad now...


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

It's been relisted again now at $13,999

See Item number: 220500576276


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

That's getting close to 50%. I wonder how low it will actually get.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

At the rate the price is decreasing it looks like Kytyree might be able to get it for a good deal. Now lets just hope once you do the Lew wheels don't split in two like they have a tendency to do. Personally I find that an odd choice of bike for you considering your love of the cobbles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

woz said:


> At the rate the price is decreasing it looks like Kytyree might be able to get it for a good deal. Now lets just hope once you do the Lew wheels don't split in two like they have a tendency to do. Personally I find that an odd choice of bike for you considering your love of the cobbles.


But its such a good deal 

I haven't found any cobbles or bricks to ride since I moved but I've got some gravel roads nice and close.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*$20,000 off the original build price. Best deal yet!*

Anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-POUND-Custom-Fuji-SL1-road-bike-29-000-00-BIKE_W0QQitemZ220522868664


----------

